# Hickory smoked chicken wings + sweet rub recipie



## blauck1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Decided to smoke some chicken wings, turned out excellent

Start with the rub:

6 parts sugar (4 granulated brown sugar 2 regular light brown sugar)
1 part black pepper
1 part garlic powder
1 part onion powder
1/2 part salt
1/2 part chili powder
1/2 part cayenne
2 parts smoked paprika
1 part regular paprika


Rub wings liberally with your dry rub













OmG4cyD.jpg



__ blauck1
__ Apr 29, 2013






Let sit for about an hour in the fridge.

Get your smoker ready, I used hickory chips for these, and get it to around 275-300 for the temp













Sk5JrGQ.jpg



__ blauck1
__ Apr 29, 2013






wings go on, lid closes, will check in an hour to see how they are doing













07Fflfz.jpg



__ blauck1
__ Apr 29, 2013






Hour in, looking good, give them a flip, and wait another 45 min before checking again


Ended up leaving them on for about 2 hours, like to get the skin nice and crisp













ydAYms8.jpg



__ blauck1
__ Apr 29, 2013






Ranch and sauce on the side for dipping as well













IEL7YV8.jpg



__ blauck1
__ Apr 29, 2013


----------



## seenred (May 2, 2013)

Hey those look very tasty!  Nicely done!  We love chicken wings....Thanks for sharing!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Red


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 3, 2013)

Sorry to be late, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but your wings look inviting and Thanks for the Recipe and the Low-Down how to's ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

I missed welcoming you to the Bunch 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Hope you come to call us part of the Family.

Have a great time and keep on posting Q-view. Have fun and ...


----------



## chefboyhungree (Oct 8, 2013)

Look good!!!


----------



## traeger rn (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks tasty!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## disco (Oct 11, 2013)

I love chicken wings. I love trying different recipes for chicken wings. I love your Qview. 







Disco


----------



## mearm (Jan 31, 2014)

These look good. The kids do not like a hot wing, so I will make these for the Super Bowl this year.


----------

